# oil smells like gas?



## shamwow (Dec 22, 2009)

so I drive a 90 vw golf wolfsburg edition. anyways I've been getting absolutely terrible gas mileage 100 miles less to a full tank. I replaced fuel rail all injectors and mass air flow sensor and still only get 170 miles to a full tank if I'm lucky. 
someone told me it might be the sender unit for the gas tank. so thinking that was the problem I ignored the gas gauge. and yeah.. it was right and I did run out of gas.
can someone please help?


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

disconnect battery, remove the rear seat. pull the access cover, lift out the sender unit, unplug it, replace, reinstall. 
buy a book on the car while you're grabbing a sending unit.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (shamwow)*

Something is telling the ECU to add too much gas through the injectors.
I'd start with a new ECU Temp sensor ($20). It's the blue one on the front hose flange. It can be replaced without losing too much coolant. Do the replacement with the engine cold. It is held in by a clip which slides to the side -- then the sensor simply plugs in -- use a new "O" ring and top up the coolant. A manual will have test resistance levels for the sensor at various coolant temperatures. If you have a multimeter you could check those -- I've just found it easier to switch out the sensor.
If the temp sensor does not make a difference the next step would be to unplug the O2 sensor -- the connector is on the firewall just to the left of the throttlebody. Disconnect the O2 sensor and see if that makes a difference in gas use. 
Finally, if those two sensors don't seem to make a difference I would try changing out the ECU. Sometimes the ECU will make the decision to add too much gas all on their own.
If the oil is contaminated with gas change the oil and filter. FR


----------



## 1988Audi80NA (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (Fat Rabbit)*

Very good advice from the previous posting, I would add that I had a car that, long story short fuel was getting into the crankcase through a bad gasket in the fuel pump (mechanical type) the small oil leak around the valve cover allowed the oil/gas mixture to drip onto the exhaust manifold starting a nice engine fire that resulted in the cars premature demise
Get that oil out and fresh uncontaminated oil in soon.


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (shamwow)*

is the fuel pressure reg. bad? you have digifant right?


----------



## shamwow (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (ragnar's vw)*

yeah its digifant changed the fuel pressure regulator too. had a jetta 8v engine sitting out so took off the whole fuel rail and swapped it.


----------



## shamwow (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (Fat Rabbit)*

I had to change the temp sensor once. after finding out that the fuse for the fan blew causing my heater core to go....... Terrible. had to jump out of the car while anti freeze came inside on a 94 degree day. 
never thought about the oxygen sensor though.. when I switched out the MAF sensor I tested it first and it was bad. so gotta be the ecu if its not reading the new part. hopfully today figure something out.


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (shamwow)*

Running rich... Agree on the oxigen sensor replacement. And just to be sure, how's your air filter and air intake system??? Is your exhaust clogged??? Is your catalitic converter OK??? How's your ignition system?? Timing???
Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## shamwow (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (cwcabrio)*

air intake is fine. I dont think anything is clogged the filter looks clean too. I realized I was getting bad gas milage after I almost ran it out of gas then filled it. as for the timing it runs fine.when I start it up it makes a screeching noise at first. I did replace the spark plugs too. I am driving with studded snow tires but that still wouldnt explain gas in the oil.
tomorrow I'm just gonna swap out the ecu and oxygen sensor. if that dont work I have not a damn clue. and will sell it. and fix up my diesel


----------



## cwcabrio (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: oil smells like gas? (shamwow)*

Gas in the oil is probably because of the rich mixture getting through the piston rings and cylinder walls, by the way... how are your compressions??


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

change your oil promptly when you get this figured out if the oil stinks its beyond shot


----------



## shamwow (Dec 22, 2009)

so I did change the ecu and that wasnt it either. at this point im driving it the way it is. dont putting money into it. I changed the fuel rail all the injectors the fuel pressure regulator the idle thing.. all spark plugs all injectors mass air flow sensor. temp sensor. and still 100 miles less. next is gonna be the filter I havent changed that since I got it.. 10 thousand miles ago.. I doubt thats the problem.


----------

